
What a Microsoft deal to buy TikTok would look like - atlasshorts
https://www.axios.com/microsoft-deal-buy-tiktok-look-73742b81-11e2-4813-abbd-b753109421d0.html
======
atlasshorts
A possible blueprint for making the proposed Microsoft deal palatable to the
White House...

